# books to help my presentation skills.



## sweetjames (Dec 26, 2007)

i have yet to start my culinary apprenticeship, but i've been working on a lunch pantry line for a few months now at a busy country club.
i've picked up on alot of things really quick, and i'm doing pretty good, but my weakest link so far, i've noticed is my presentation for platters, deserts, and even pastry bag piping.
are there any books you pros could recommend to sharpen my presentation skills? especially for deserts.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Buffet catering by George K Waldner (culinary Institute press) modern
Modern French Culinary Art by H.P. Pellapratt(classical) 
I was fortunate to work with George in New York before he went on to teach at CIA. he was great. Both these books show it in pictures as well as words.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I would also study the pix in upscale cookbooks and food magazines. So of the best stylists in the business put together those shots, and they can be the best finishing school going.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Rather than jumping right to books, you should first ask yourself how you learn. Some people learn visually, others by doing and there are still other learning styles besides. 

You might do better with some practice time at the hands of one of your co-workers/bosses than with a book.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

try:

Culinary Artistry by Andrew Dornendurg and Karen Page. 

Very interesting actualy for anyone in the feild or starting out in the feild. 

Give it a shot!


----------

